# More chicks!



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

The sweet sound of a newly hatched chick is in the house again. The broody hen that hatched out 3 chicks had 4 more eggs under her she left, but, they were given to her late. When she left them, we put them in the incubator, and 4 days later, they are starting to hatch.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome ! Congrats


----------

